# Hancock Fountain Pen Kit



## Rockytime (Mar 7, 2016)

Saturday I purchased a Hancock fountain pen kit. It was on clearance so I purchased it for $25. I have not made a fountain pen so thought I'd give at a try. However, Woodcraft does not list the kit or bushings. I can measure the components and make the bushings. But I am wondering if anyone recognizes the kit or can tell me something about it. Did I buy a pig-in-a-poke?


----------



## longbeard (Mar 7, 2016)

Lazerlinez pen components 

https://pengeapens.myshopify.com/



Harry


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 7, 2016)

The Hancock is a kit made for Woodcraft by our Constant Laubscher. It can be had as a fountain pen or a rollerball. The tips are pretty much interchangeable if I recall correctly. Constant sells (sold?) it at the site (Lazerlines) under a different name. IMHO it makes an awesome pen. Solid, polished stainless steel components (not plated), US made.


----------



## Rockytime (Mar 7, 2016)

longbeard said:


> Lazerlinez pen components
> 
> https://pengeapens.myshopify.com/
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I googled Hancock Pens and was directed immediately to Woodcraft. I downloaded the instructions and discovered the kit contained some parts for a fountain pen and some for the rollerball pen but not a complete kit for either. The pig-in-a-poke is going back to Woodcraft. A little disappointing that a reputable company would pass it off as a kit when in reality it is a conglomeration of bits and pieces.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Mar 11, 2016)

Rockytime said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Lazerlinez pen components
> ...


----------



## Rockytime (Mar 11, 2016)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Rockytime said:
> 
> 
> > longbeard said:
> ...


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 11, 2016)

Les,
 It could have been a customer who perhaps just got the wrong parts back in the package when returning it.
Hopefully someone was not gleaning some parts they needed to complete another pen.
I doubt Woodcraft would sell pen components they knew was not complete and/or correct. Stuff happens.

The best part is that Constant is right here and willing to make it right regardless as to how or where the parts got mixed.


----------



## corgicoupe (Mar 15, 2016)

My local Woodcraft had one ft kit left on the shelf so I grabbed it and the bushings. I don't think anything is missing... I was surprised to see that it requires a 12.5mm and a 13/32" drill. The latter is 10.32mm,  just 0.18mm shy of  the 10.5mm drill that I already have, and the tube is the same diameter as the Kojent,  so why the call for 13/32"?


----------

